# Ideas for Purple in a baby boys bedroom



## newwifey1 (Dec 4, 2012)

I need ideas to change my son and daughters room without having to do extreme makeovers. My daughters room is all purple - walls and carpet. His room is all blue -walls and carpet. So it want be a problem to transition her. It is my son that cant live in a all purple room. Please help


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

What I'm getting from your post is your older daughter can live in the blue room, but the baby boy doesn't like purple?

Typically, little girls go from pink to purple to blue or lime green , then black if you are unfortunate
Boys go from blue to neon green and bright orange, then maybe back to blue or whatever their "team" colours are.

If you can't paint the walls yet, get some lime green bedside matts and/or bedding. You can buy bedside play matts that have city roads printed on them for his hotwheel cars. In a few years let him decide what he likes


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Actually Jan, and please listen OP to a color theorist.

Children have developing retinas that see and experience strong primary colors first. They then learn the secondary ones. Their worlds and developing visual brains adore the weirdest of color combinations? Only in childhood do I see true color appreciation. Only a child can totally ignore the tenants of color theory and show up dressed like kids tend to do?

When we start aging, they understand more of the complexity of a color wheel. Only a color consultant, architect or interior designer can save them later in life because color and culture will soon play a part. We beat the living color out of most children. 

All males, save for me, that grew up around a Mom that LOVED purple and chartreuse at the same time end up gay. All little girls stuck in pink rooms end up lesbians or nut crushing wives---with tiny little rat sized dogs, with bows, in tiny little purses. 

See the attached color wheels. Note the simple one which approximates the amount of color kid retinas and brains can process. Look it how complex the color becomes when at, say my ripe old age, I think I can see tints and shades of color better than most. 

Round about way of saying? Let the kids explore with color as all of us adults have forgotten. Of course you cannot tear up carpeting every weekend. Just don't let your kids go goth. I hate painting over black.

Bold orange and green would complete little boy room with purple already in place. Is he to grow up to play football and boink the head chearleader under the bleachers? Yellow is the compliment of purple. Cheerleader and school colors tend to oppose each other on a color wheel. Colors across from each other on a color wheel short circuit our tiny human brains and cancel each other out. They were all nuts but an entire population near me, before I moved, dressed en mass in orange and blue.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

"All males, save for me, that grew up around a Mom that LOVED purple and chartreuse at the same time end up gay. All little girls stuck in pink rooms end up lesbians or nut crushing wives---with tiny little rat sized dogs, with bows, in tiny little purses.":laughing::laughing::laughing:


Well that explains a lot then.. I love grey and my girls always say "pink is sick and wrong" The eldest one dappled in goth, but she was limited to black clothing. No black walls. Thankfully, that stage ran its course quickly save for some facial piercings. Eh ..what are gonna do.

Nobody likes a shrew and its painful to watch a man squirm under her thumb.

And my son will make me a grandma after all.:yes:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Jan, you just think you like grey.

Post any gray and I will extract the color in it. It is humanly impossible to like pure gray. 

Glad to hear your offspring is up to the task of making you a Grandma. I cannot tell you how excited I was to hear of the Royal Baby of course. And nothing competes with real breaking news like discussions of morning sickness.

"Hail King Rupensel" or whatever Her Royal Majesty and all have in mind. Of course a good King could take all once lost including Canada and Australia. 

You know, our immigration policy is changing. We realize we have no money to build a fence along the entire Candian border. A child of your son could learn to live in my Country, able to sing a national anthem, and maybe even dump the accent. You might be able to come visit.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Never mind the fence, we Canadians are footing the one billion dollar bill for the new bridge between Michigan and Ontario

You know I started my family late. By the time my grandchild is old enough to move away they will have long since deposited me in a box.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

creeper said:


> Never mind the fence, we Canadians are footing the one billion dollar bill for the new bridge between Michigan and Ontario
> 
> You know I started my family late. By the time my grandchild is old enough to move away they will have long since deposited me in a box.


Jan, Michigonians are really weird. When the bridge is done, they will hold up a hand as if it were a map and try to explain where you are. 

They toss things on the ice during hockey games too. In defiance of God. There is only one real sport and it is Hockey!


----------

